

Austin is getting its first co-working space - pxlpshr
http://conjunctured.com/blog/not-scouring-anymore/

======
larrykubin
Congratulations guys. I keep running into your sites ever since SXSW. I'm
excited about what you all are doing. Have you guys already figured out costs
and filled up the place? It looks very cool. Nice location.

~~~
cesart
We're working this out as we speak! Make sure to keep up with the blog as
we're posting info everyday as it becomes available on conjunctured.com. We're
looking to be open in some capacity by the beginning of the month.

If you're going to innovationCamp on the 28th, we're a sponsor and will be
around AND we're hosting the official after party, so make sure you attend
both so you can ask us questions and come check out the space in person.

Send me an email or a tweet for more info! @cesart // cesar@conjunctured.com

